# best time of day to do gonal-f injections



## VeeMac (May 22, 2010)

Hi Girls

I am due to start my gonal-f injections tomorrow.  What time of day is it best to do them?  I will be doing them as well as taking Tamoxifen if that makes any difference.

Am going to watch some videos on youtube on how to do the injections - but any advice would be gratefully accepted.

Vee x


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi vee

You made me laugh saying you would go watch it on u tube, never even thought of that!!

It isn't that bad at all doing the injections, just be quick, the thought's worse than the feeling of it.  I did my injection at 7am and 7pm, coz I needed to leave for work.  It worked first time, so I guess that time worked for me.  I don't think there is a best time though, clinic just said work out whats best for me.  Good luck, I will be stimming in 3 weeks xxx


----------



## VeeMac (May 22, 2010)

thanks sabah.  I was googling when to do the injections and up popped a youtube how to do it  

I am only doing one injection a day - do you think I should do it in the evening?  I leave for work at 6am so don't really want to do it before I go else I will have to get up at 4am to psych myself up for it - lol!

Vee x


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah, I'd stick to evenings so you are relaxed and not in a rush.  I don't remember now becasue it was two years ago, but I don't rememebr getting side effects either, apart from a few days before egg collection when I got really bloated and trousers felt tight.  No mood swings though which was good news! Be excited, you are almost there!!


----------



## VeeMac (May 22, 2010)

I have to do my gonal-f injection tonight (first time - yikes!!) and have had my pen stored in the fridge for weeks - long story but AF didn't show until CD71.  How long should I leave it out of the fridge to bring it to room temperature??

I am hoping you will say not to long as am bricking it - and i must remember to prime it first or something like that...


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey, hopefully its done by now and you will be thinking what was all that fuss about!  I didn't let it warm to room temperature, clinic never told me to and it never occured to me.  I too waited 7 weeks for AF this time!  Hope you're ok xx


----------



## VeeMac (May 22, 2010)

Injection done - I don't know what I was making all the fuss about!!

I could scream though as I am so angry with my consultant - a certain Mr S from Harley Street.  I called his PA yesterday to say AF had finally arrived, so I was due to start tamoxifen and gonal-f today and wanted to get booked in for my follicle tracking scan on cd9-11.  When they eventually got back to me they told me that Mr S would be out of the country on his hols but one of his colleagues would do it and I was given another mobile to call to make appt.  It went to voicemail, so I left a message and then a womanfrom Xray Express called to make an appointment!  So I was annoyed that I would be spending a lot of money on travel and accommodation to be scanned by this company and not even getting a consultation with MrS. So did some research today and found private clinic up here in Scotland who would do the scan and fax results to his office.  So I emailed this info to his PA today - no response! Just had a phone call to say that this is not viable as how would they get the results to him -  his hols - absolutely ridiculous!! I don't know whatto do, don't really want to give into his demands out of principle but if I dont then how will I know when to take the HCG injection as Mr S apparently wont get the results til he comes backon 16th


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh no vee, just when things were going so well!  Why are they being so unreasonable about you faxing them the results which is probably what they'll do anyway?  Unless they trust the judgement of the colleague so prefer to use him/her.  I know that for me they looked for more than just the growth / number of follies eg cysts, lining thickness, chances of over stimulation, so maybe they don't want to take chances with certain things not being assessed right?  I'd speak to this colleague if you could just to settle your mind.

Where in scotland are you, DH is from Glasgow!


----------



## VeeMac (May 22, 2010)

I feel like I am banging my head against a brick wall with them.  I defo think I will be moving to Mr Gorgy if this tx doesnt work this cycle with Mr S - surely no other consultant can be so insensitive and obtuse!

I live in Fife and work in South Queensferry.  Where r u? x


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh, sounds like this is out of your control, just go with it, you won't give two hoots once its worked hun!   

I'm in London.  Luckily my clinic is not too far away.  DH was born and bred in galsgow, moved here 10 years ago for work, and we met there.  Married in glasgow, full scottish wedding, ha ha, iIwas so slim then!

Sitting here with muffin top hanging over, thinking shall I start controlling my diet and exercise more....hoping I get pregnant soon so use pregnancy as a mask for fattness!  Is this your first treatment?


----------

